

Whats your opinion on my startup? (RMS) - tenashas
http://outfyts.com/#/screens/d12245cc-1680-458d-89dd-4f0d7fb22724
Hi HN users,<p>I am creating my first online startup and would greatly appreciate your input.<p>ONE LINE PITCH:<p>Outfyts.com is the easiest way to create, share and purchase outfits from your favorite retailers and fashion bloggers<p>LONG WINDED SUMMARY:<p>Purchasing clothing online is cumbersome and unintuitive. Lets say you want to buy an entirely new outfit for the weekend. You will need to find a pair of shoes, pants and a top but doing so will most likely take you to multiple website and you will have to click back and forth between clothing categories and your shopping cart, constantly checking if your items create the look you want.<p>Outfyts simplifies the above process by creating content "streams", clothing categories arranged vertically so that you can see the entire outfit as you build it. Clothing is aggregated from around the web from your favorite brands and stylists and can be filtered by price, style, brand, color, etc.<p>Please check out my site at Outfyts.com (http://outfyts.com/#/screens/d12245cc-1680-458d-89dd-4f0d7fb22724) where you can try a simple demo of this new method of outfit creation.<p>I am in the "validation" stage of my startup, therefore ALL feedback is appreciated.<p>Do you think Outfyts will make online shopping better and simpler? Why or why not?<p>Do you think you would use this service? Do you think your wife/daughter/friend would use this service?<p>Imagine the one thing that you wish you could change about shopping online. Is there anyway that Outfyts can solve it?<p>Polyvore.com has a free outfit creator here: http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/app<p>Do you like it more than Outfyts? Whats better, whats worse?<p>----------Your input is priceless, thank you!-----------------
======
jdubya
Disable autoplay on the video. I always close a window if there is noise that
I did not make happen through a button click, <PLAY> link etc. Regardless of
the presence of the pause button, I hate "auto-noise" on web pages.

Because of that, I cannot review your startup.

Others might be able to though.

~~~
tenashas
Autoplay disabled :)

------
tenashas
oops, moving this over to ask HN :) sorry

